# Cheapskate detail tricks???



## Lukey (Mar 1, 2012)

Wondering how some of you do your detailing on the cheap? I know of black tape for fan belts, maybe thread for plug wires, but how about others? Like brake and fuel line, battery cables, etc??? Post pics if u can too please. Thanks!


----------



## SamuelsRacing (Jun 15, 2011)

i've heard and even seen people use the wire from an old telephone cord for things like plug wires and battery cables. a buddy of mine has used solder for various things like nitrous lines and a/c lines.


----------



## hpiguy (Jun 9, 2005)

Yes, buy a package of CAT5 cable. Similar to telephone wire, but it will have a larger amount of colored wire inside to use for spark plug wires, brake lines (stripped of it's insulation), fuel lines, etc.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Lukey, check out my garage here and my YouTube channel for really cheap tricks. I use a lot of electrical solder in varying thicknesses for wires and hoses.


----------



## Schumacher330 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hobby Lobby 40% coupons, and head to the beading aisle. I've bought a lot of the wire in various sizes (and colors!) Also some of the beads have a hex shape so that makes great AN fittings. Paint wise, right now Hobby Lobby, at least the ones closest to me is blowing out Testors paint for around 2 bucks a can. Otherwise I use a lot of Krylon and auto paints and primers because I get more for the same price usually.


----------



## redline hunter (Jan 9, 2008)

I used part of a large paperclip to replace the rollbar on my Dan Gurney Olsonite Eagle. Also used the clear "clamshell" plastic for packaging to make a new windshield for the same model.


----------



## Skymnky261 (Sep 1, 2012)

Lukey said:


> Wondering how some of you do your detailing on the cheap? I know of black tape for fan belts, maybe thread for plug wires, but how about others? Like brake and fuel line, battery cables, etc??? Post pics if u can too please. Thanks!


 Used Guitar strings make great brake lines,and braided looking hoses,,I use copper wire core from 14 ga wire,for spark plug wires


----------



## macart52 (Jun 5, 2010)

Radio shack for all your wiring/plumbing needs.


----------

